

3 days and InviteShare already up for sale? - mdolon
http://www.sitepoint.com/marketplace/auction/10358

======
mdolon
This seems like a candid business effort in itself - develop a small web
business/app over the course of a month and sell it early for a quick, cheap
exit.

It's not really a bad idea if trying to raise some money for a very strong
idea, if you don't mistakenly sell it like everything else that is.

------
sethjohn
Hmm, did the auction start before the TC article, or after?.

Seems like an incredible steal right now at $7500 with such a positive
TechCrunch writeup and all the associated buzz that is sure to follow. I
wonder where the bidding will end...$100K?

